
Help Kerala flood rescue and  relief - j0hnM1st
https://github.com/IEEEKeralaSection/rescuekerala
======
j0hnM1st
[https://www.keralarescue.in/](https://www.keralarescue.in/) \- This is the
government portal to co-ordinate and rescue and co-ordination activities in
the South Indian state of Kerala impacted by heavy rains and flood. Resuue
operations are co-ordinated using a portal and you can contribute to the
effort via code.

